# blue swordtails



## wapaksentra (Apr 25, 2006)

Is this a myth fish or a legend because ive heard rumors of them but cant find pictures anywhere. Anyone know?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Some montezumas have a lot of blue http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_Xiphophorus_montezumae.php


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

I remember someone on Aquabid was selling Blue Swords a couple of months ago. I haven't seen them since.
Tony


----------



## peanut_dimples (Mar 28, 2006)

wapaksentra said:


> Is this a myth fish or a legend because ive heard rumors of them but cant find pictures anywhere. Anyone know?


i have acouple of sword that are consider green swords.....but they are coloured tint blue/green and the fins are tint blue/green and the tail is yellow and black. it is to bad i dont think i have a pic or i would show u.
that is all i know. never heard of blue though.

cheryl


----------



## wapaksentra (Apr 25, 2006)

ahh i see thank you for the info now i know im not just hearing things


----------

